# Best flea/tick lawn spray?



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey all,

Just wondering what is the best flea/tick lawn spray that I can use? I think I may have ticks in my yard, as I found on one of my pups today, so I just want to get it taken care of. 

So, list away! Preferably something that is found easily in any main commercial store like petsmart, petco, home depot, lowes, ect ect..

Thanks all!
Adrian


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Diatomaceous Earth is the best thing honestly. I have has a hard time finding it around here (but I live in a small town) You can find it on ebay fairly cheap. Everyone I know that has used it swears by it, and I do mean every single one. It can also be used for deworming so check places like Tractor supply co. for it


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i used triacide you can get it at lowes or other home improvement stores. the bottle hooks up to hose. worked great for me


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

sevens dust?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Okie born and raised, though I now reside in Idaho... While I was in OKLA I did not in 14 years have problem with fleas and ticks on my dogs.. I kept my house and property clean, consistent changing of dog bedding.. I also spread kosher/sea salt over the yard very heavily letting it soak into the yard, through the house as well as you do deoderizer sprinkle and vaccume. But I am a naturalist and do what costs less and also works best in nature...


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Hydrogenated lyme works great here in Louisiana where the mosquito is our unofficial state bird!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

bluefamily said:


> Hydrogenated lyme works great here in Louisiana where the mosquito is our unofficial state bird!


I know thats right... LOL :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

